
Tesla shares sink as car deliveries drop - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47817830
======
haxen
Nothing special to see here, run-of-the-mill Tesla FUD. All the discussed
events were forecasted before this year began. The delivery pipelines to
anywhere outside the US were being fired up for the first time; naturally the
number of units in-flight rose and deliveries temporarily sank. Sales, however
did not sink at all and there are still almost no cars that were produced, but
not yet sold ("inventory" cars).

